# Font Size



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

Is there a way to change the default font size within the forum software? (Size matters.)


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

If you're talking about font across the entire site, not at this time. However, you can magnify the site using Chrome or Firefox's zoom features. If you're on a computer, you can hit control and the + sign to increase the zoom to 110% and that will make this substantially large. You can then hit control and the - sign to take things back to 100%. 

These zoom changes should stick, even when you close the site and return.

-Mike


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

@Margie Easter this section of TAM is for technical difficulties with TAM, not general matters not related to TAM.


----------

